#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Χρήση κτηρίου κατά ΚΕΝΑΚ

## spapako

Έχω ΠΕΑ για τμήμα κτιρίου που μισθώνεται ως ΚΕΠ.
Η πιο κοντινή κατηγορία σύμφωνα με ΚΕΝΑΚ μου φαίνεται "Συνάθροισης κοινού => Αίθουσα πολλαπλών χρήσεων".
Κάθε γνώμη δεκτή

----------


## Xάρης

Θα επέλεγα "Κατάστημα, φαρμακείο" διότι είναι πιο κοντά στις ώρες χρήσης των ΚΕΠ. 9 ώρες / 6 μέρες την εβδομάδα.

Οι αίθουσες πολλαπλής χρήσης έχουν χρήση μόνο 3 μέρες την εβδομάδα, 14 ώρες την ημέρα και στάθμη φωτισμού μόνο 300lux.

----------

spapako

----------


## spapako

Ναι σωστά Χάρη, δεν το είχα δει καθόλου αυτό για τις αίθουσες πολλαπλής χρήσης.

Το κατάστημα είναι πολύ πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα για τις ώρες λειτουργίας και τη στάθμη φωτισμού

----------

